# No BIOS, Black Screen



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

Custom Computer:

Athlon X2 3800+
MSI K8N Diamond
Dual 2 GB Corsair 
450 Watt PSU

I've read many topics about this...but my case is a little bit more complicated here and there I guess.

So to start off this computer worked very well for 1.5 years...I haven't made any recent hardware changes that I'm aware off.

Symptoms I notice before getting this problem:
-PC Game running really slow...not lag or low fps...just slow motion
-1 day before getting this problem I basically had this same problem...both dual screens were black...but Windows was loading in the background so I just logged in and manually undo the standby on the monitor by pressing it (it didn't do that automatically for whatever reason)...my graphic settings were reseted...with no reason

My thoughts:
-PSU has a 4 pin CPU connector instead of a required 8 pin one...it worked all these years though. Tried a different PSU (again 4 pin...) and nothing happened. Could this be the problem?
-Changed graphic card from 7600GT SE to a 8600GT...no difference
-Don't here any beeps because my motherboard has an optional attachable system speaker...which I haven't attached...I need to search for it again
-The rest seems to be just fine

I tried various ways of flashing the bios...kinda hard without having a screen...I tried reseting it...removing power cord, removing battery and pressing reset CMOS (I don't think that I have a BIOS jumper..at least I can't find it)

Nothing worked...everything is running but no screen,no bios and no booting.

Help is really appreciated.

Thanks. :wink:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You should never attempt to flash bios when the system is running
flakey. Imho you should never flash bios unless you have to. To 
clear cmos you can unplug machine from wall, take out cmos battery
for about 30 seconds, then try to get into bios and redo settings.
Your power supply may have went south on you.


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think I have managed to flash it anyway since I can't even access the BIOS or anything in the first place.

I tried a different PSU even though both were 4 pin connectors...


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you able to try another CPU?Can you remove and reseat the video card
and the ram ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you try another psu it needs to be of higher wattage than the one that is in there


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

BUMP

I just bought a new PSU...it's good quality and has 550 Watts of power.

Still black screen and no Bios.

I really hope it's not the Mobo...any other thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what happens with the fans when you try to start
if you do not have cmos jumpers there may be 2 solder spots that you short on the m/b instead check your manual for how to do a cmos reset


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

If as Dai suggests and you cannot find the clear cmos pins/jumper, unplug the machine, destatic yourself, and pop the battery out for at least 10 minutes.
Enter the bios if you are successful, and set your timings again.



> My thoughts:
> -PSU has a 4 pin CPU connector instead of a required 8 pin one...it worked all these years though. Tried a different PSU (again 4 pin...) and nothing happened. Could this be the problem?


Honestly, i realize you say it worked in the past, but i would get an adapter and make that correction.


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

Clear CMOS, pressed it 5 secs...with system off and on...nothing.

Popped out the battery for 24 hours....power cable off...discharged everything...nothing.

In another forum I read that you can try various combination with SLI PCB on/off and having the gfx card in PCIE_16x Slot 1 or 2.
I don't think my Mboard has an SLI PCB switch or whatever.

I had the gfx in PCIE_16x 1 and 2...also tried having another one simultaneously in the 3rd PCIE_4x Slot...nothing.

New PSU...even though it's 4pin it should work says the Mboard Manual.

I installed the MSI D-Bracket 2....first 3 red lights and 1 green...which should be a memory problem fixed that...now all 4 are red...which means the following:


> System Power ON
> The D-LED will hang here if the processor is damaged or
> not installed properly.


I don't think it's the processor....because the memory check comes after that and I went there already...

Wow this is really killing me :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and wattage is the psu you are trying in it


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

LC Power LC6550

around 70 dollars...only option I had.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case with just
cpu
video
ram 
speaker
check both sides of the m/b for any discolouration
check the caps for swelling or leaking
see if it will post


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright thanks I'll do that :grin:

Speaker? You mean the internal beeping one or the external ones?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

internal


----------



## Patrickssj6 (Sep 2, 2007)

My Mobo doesn't have an internal speaker...just the D-Bracket thing with the Diagnostic lights...

I set it up on a cardboard so there would be no electrical charges/currencies whatever...

and still nothing...seems like my Mobo/CPU seems to be damaged :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste on the cpu and check that the heatsink is seated ok


----------

